# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Nicotine/smoking and LD

## Lucidreaman

Lately I have been LDing with help od supplements - I decided to try this approach after reading Yuschak's book.
There he speaks about nicotine and don't recommend to use it more then once a week. I wonder - how many LDers actualy smoke? Because if you smoke everyday and so are influenced by nicotine more then he suggest it should be - and I would like to know how often you can have LDs? Because if you can have LDs quite often, then maybe it is ok to supplement with nicotine without being worried about negative effects of it.
I would appreciate your kind comments in the poll.

Please, this poll is only for smokers; nonsmokers shouldn't poll, but of course can post an opinions.

----------


## Caboose128

I wouldn't recommend it. Well I have heard that nicotine, especially nicotine patches which feed you some throughout the night, has been known to help LDs, for a smoker like me it just ends up getting in the way after a while. It makes DEILDs harder because right when you return to consciousness you'll get the craving for another smoke, making going back to bed that much harder.

I'm actually planning on trying to quit here in the next couple days mainly to aid in LDs, that and the whole health portion too hahah

----------


## Lucidreaman

Can I ask you - being a smoker - how much do you smoke and how often do you have a LDs?
Until now there is no answer in the poll posted above even after more than 100 people lurked in so it looks like there are no smokers having a LDs here on DV.

----------

